# The Force is strong in the River



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone else tried fishing up river hahaha yea right its like white water rapids N. Of the 90:thumbdown:

So I decided to stay in the bay along with me was Selina and my bud Josh. We put on another Rip'n Lip Rampage caught way too many reds to count but easily over 20. All fish caught on bottom bouncing MATRIX. 

Im not going to beat a dead horse and explain how to catch fish on a Matrix shad hahaha

Just thought to let yall know that the fish are eating well !!:yes: And if anyone see's me on the water dont be affraid to say hello or if Im on the fish you're more then welcome to join me all I ask is that you stay a casting distance away.... Uncle Milty Im not talking about you but it was very nice to see you as well on the water. I moved over to watch your techniques and liked how you postioned the boat with the power pole down near the point... Im going to have to use that maneuver hahahaha. Glad you got into them after we left I told Selina that I really hoped that you would hook up just to bad I didnt get to watch it happen.

Tight Lines everyones


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

That's my old habits coming out, trying to keep to where I can keep the bait in contact with the edge of the grass. Can't tell you how different it is for me, working a drop-off out from the edge for Reds. But you guys really showed me something today, both as to where the fish were, and the tempo of the presentation, and I greatly appreciate the lesson. Who says an Old Dog can't learn new tricks?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice pile of Reds. Way to get it done.

The movies been out long enough, I think we can drop that reference now, Luke.

Gettin' as annoying as that freakin' squirrel.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Nice pile of Reds. Way to get it done.
> 
> The movies been out long enough, I think we can drop that reference now, Luke.
> 
> Gettin' as annoying as that freakin' squirrel.


The only thing thats annoying around here is when you have to take the hook out of a fish when all you want to do is make another cast to hook up again. Thats annoying, what you are referring to is a clear cut case of a man that reads to much and needs to call me so you can get the pliers and be as annoying or as annoyed as I am with these red fish. Hahahaha but seriously lets go tear it up as long as you dont mind wearing a yoda costume and keep my pet squirrel in your chest pocket... hahaha let me know


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job brother! 

Nothing like making a cast and knowing the fish are there.. Hope the wind didn't beat yall up too bad. 

When the gett'n is good, Get it! Enjoy it in the present and hope that those memories will get us through the goose egg days! Hahahaha. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit dammit dammit. Sent a PM.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> That's my old habits coming out, trying to keep to where I can keep the bait in contact with the edge of the grass. Can't tell you how different it is for me, working a drop-off out from the edge for Reds. But you guys really showed me something today, both as to where the fish were, and the tempo of the presentation, and I greatly appreciate the lesson. Who says an Old Dog can't learn new tricks?


Thats absolutely correct! The fish were holding on bottom right off the deep end of the drop off... there are no fish in the grass maybe a squirrel but no fish.... hahaha. You're definitely on to something there... the area is full of flats but with flats come drop offs... interesting place to feed in cold conditions with a neap tide aint it:shifty:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Great job brother!
> 
> Nothing like making a cast and knowing the fish are there.. Hope the wind didn't beat yall up too bad.
> 
> ...




Ill fill up an entire 24pack carton if it means landing the big girl if she wants me to collect eggs first, I will do so by all means! Lets just hope it doesn't take that long hahaha


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like a blast. The water over here in Mobile Bay looks like coffee with creamer in it!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Joe_Lee said:


> Looks like a blast. The water over here in Mobile Bay looks like coffee with creamer in it!


Same here but we have a tea spoon of sugar added


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> The only thing thats annoying around here is when you have to take the hook out of a fish when all you want to do is make another cast to hook up again. Thats annoying, what you are referring to is a clear cut case of a man that reads to much and needs to call me so you can get the pliers and be as annoying or as annoyed as I am with these red fish. Hahahaha but seriously lets go tear it up as long as you dont mind wearing a yoda costume and keep my pet squirrel in your chest pocket... hahaha let me know


Well, I learned, a long time ago, not to keep a squirrel in your pocket. It's all fun and games till somebody loses a nut. 

Yes, let's go do it. Send me a text with a plan. You know I'm always up for it. I'm ready to get ahold of something that pulls a lot of drag and I'm not talking about a squirrel in a Yoda suit.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Well, I learned, a long time ago, not to keep a squirrel in your pocket. It's all fun and games till somebody loses a nut.
> 
> Yes, let's go do it. Send me a text with a plan. You know I'm always up for it. I'm ready to get ahold of something that pulls a lot of drag and I'm not talking about a squirrel in a Yoda suit.


HERE is the plan Im heading to work now to pull a double shift 16hr. day uhh... :yawn::hurt:that way I can squeeze in another red fish massacre.:boat::gun_bandana:

fishing turns me into a workaloholic my upper chain is impressed when I volunteer to work late - but in all reality Im just trying to get the work done so I can fish the next day - IF there is a will there is a way, and I will get you on the boat asap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it....bout to work off! Cold, need to hunt!!! Cold, need to fish!!! Dang-gum-it!!! I'm gonna try to do both this week!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Dammit dammit dammit. Sent a PM.


right back atcha bud
IM READY


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Dang it....bout to work off! Cold, need to hunt!!! Cold, need to fish!!! Dang-gum-it!!! I'm gonna try to do both this week!!!


 
that's sounds like a plan Jason! for some reason I hunt things under water that I cant see but the animals I can see Ive never hunted hahahahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish !


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

LIMIT won't start hunting until they can make a gun that shoots Matrix Shad !!


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Fishing Forum( Inshore Reports )*

Fellas, I get the excitement and banter. Ya'll fish hard, and it pays well. But, and please try to excuse my candor, use your cell for bromance and use the forum as a research and information tool. At least in the " reports " sections. I ain't a hater. Just want to educate myself for the purpose of catching fish, not braggin or schmoozing.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

HOOPER said:


> Fellas, I get the excitement and banter. Ya'll fish hard, and it pays well. But, and please try to excuse my candor, use your cell for bromance and use the forum as a research and information tool. At least in the " reports " sections. I ain't a hater. Just want to educate myself for the purpose of catching fish, not braggin or schmoozing.


Excusez-moi Hooper, Didn't realize we were wasting so much of your valuable time. Guys stick to the technical details only. Hooper, must ask you to utilize terms that are common to our area so that we don't have to waste our time going to the Urban Dictionary for the definitions. Like......

*Schmoozing* Urban Dictionary - Making ingratiating small talk. Most often an artifact of networking.
Example: 'Josh is on the Schmooze. I'll bet he comes back with the contact information for the owner of Matrix Shad.'

*Bromance* Urban Dictionary - Describes the complicated love and affection shared by two straight males.
Example: John: 'Ah, Sonny!!!!! Can't believe you bought me a new pack of the Flaming Pink colored Matrix Shad. We were just talking about those the other night.
Sonny: 'No sweat, pal'
John: 'This is some full on Bromance. You're the man.'


*Hooper* Urban Dictionary - A masturbation session before college/school when you have just woken up.

Mom: 'Wake up.'

Hooper: 'No mom, don't come in. I'm having a Hooper.'

Had to look em up.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

HOOPER said:


> Fellas, I get the excitement and banter. Ya'll fish hard, and it pays well. But, and please try to excuse my candor, use your cell for bromance and use the forum as a research and information tool. At least in the " reports " sections. I ain't a hater. Just want to educate myself for the purpose of catching fish, not braggin or schmoozing.


If information is what you seek just ask or look up my past reports. I dont want to sound redundant so if Im not on a new pattern or bite why give all the details... I think thats what you were getting at. If you have question on anything its best to ask, most on here would tell yah that Im not one to hold back on the " how" to catch fish.

As far as the Bromance goes as you put it, ha thats funny! We all have alot of friends on this forum and Pensacola in general is pretty tight nit... so its more then a fishing forum and thats what makes it great.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Excusez-moi Hooper, Didn't realize we were wasting so much of your valuable time. Guys stick to the technical details only. Hooper, must ask you to utilize terms that are common to our area so that we don't have to waste our time going to the Urban Dictionary for the definitions. Like......
> 
> *Schmoozing* Urban Dictionary - Making ingratiating small talk. Most often an artifact of networking.
> Example: 'Josh is on the Schmooze. I'll bet he comes back with the contact information for the owner of Matrix Shad.'
> ...


Hey Blue Water Weasel....why dont we meet somewhere and have a drink tough guy....it's not very intelligent to start up shite with a guy you don't even know or have never met....Look I'll tell everyone straight up...I dont tolerate disrespect..I don't disrespect others, never have brought up another man when I'm talking about fishing...and I'm damn sure not gonna take shit from you....I'm on the water all the time...dont write a check with your mouth that your ass cant cash....I'm on here for fishing not for high school games.....but really I dare you to come see me and say anything I dont like in person...I believe in treating everyone with respect, all the time....that's why i get pissed when little weasel assed mouth running worms start with me....Please make my day lil girl...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:no:

Way too much drama....


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

153 Large fish said:


> Hey Blue Water Weasel....why dont we meet somewhere and have a drink tough guy....it's not very intelligent to start up shite with a guy you don't even know or have never met....Look I'll tell everyone straight up...I dont tolerate disrespect..I don't disrespect others, never have brought up another man when I'm talking about fishing...and I'm damn sure not gonna take shit from you....I'm on the water all the time...dont write a check with your mouth that your ass cant cash....I'm on here for fishing not for high school games.....but really I dare you to come see me and say anything I dont like in person...I believe in treating everyone with respect, all the time....that's why i get pissed when little weasel assed mouth running worms start with me....Please make my day lil girl...


He wasn't even talking to you. Did I miss something?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

gulfbreezetom said:


> He wasn't even talking to you. Did I miss something?


There is a off topic section of the forum:whistling::yes:


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> There is a off topic section of the forum:whistling::yes:


Looks like this awesome thread has been sent there. By the way-love your posts. I have the same passion and belly-fire for fishing. It's great to hear from my fishing brothers and sisters.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> He wasn't even talking to you. Did I miss something?


Yes ...he chimed in twice to be negative on my post I said nothing...then he talked about bromance...used my name Sonny and John.. (John Rivers) I never have even met this guy, but 99% negativity coming out of this guy Blue water...and Im the wrong guy...I never mess with anyone on here and this guy calls me gay basically ...Where im from we don't do that without consequences. ..i treat everyone good, but will not be ran over...All I want to do is fish and be cool with everyone who loves this sport...and if he were just kidding it would be different


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunny is a very Nice guy wouldn't harm a fly...


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

153 Large fish said:


> Yes ...he chimed in twice to be negative on my post I said nothing...then he talked about bromance...used my name Sonny and John.. (John Rivers) I never have even met this guy, but 99% negativity coming out of this guy Blue water...and Im the wrong guy...I never mess with anyone on here and this guy calls me gay basically ...Where im from we don't do that without consequences. ..i treat everyone good, but will not be ran over...All I want to do is fish and be cool with everyone who loves this sport...and if he were just kidding it would be different


Amigo, 

Nobody called you GAY. Read the definition. It says 'between two *STRAIGHT* guys.' You take a humorous post and turn it into some sort of call for violence. Read between the lines for the humor in something even when someone doesn't add the letters LOL. 

If you look at my past posts about you, I've been very complimentary. 

You responded to Uncle Milty's post, 'I had a 10 incher out of the Glory Hole.' by saying, '...bra that's funny....take that sentence out of context and...'
I read it and understood your humor. I didn't assume that you were a fan of Glory Holes and make some comment about it.

I'm getting tired of apologizing to you for perceived slights that aren't there.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok....i know that words in text can make for a misunderstanding...we should probably meet so i know who is joking with me...I was irritated and didn't understand why I was used for an example for bromance...I mean if Limit said it, I know he would be kidding, because I know him...and you did chime in to be sarcastic on my thread, not to me, but still on my thread...I believe in nipping things in the bud...I don't like half talking shite or talking about folks or being fake...I put my feelings out front so folks know how I feel...I don't want any enemies on the water...it's kinda goofy really how much drama gets started inshore fishing....there are no teams, no sides to be on...let's drop the drama and have fun


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yall don't stop yet. I want someone to beat the shit out of Josh too.
$100 bucks to the first one to whip his ass. Must have pics.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Yall don't stop yet. I want someone to beat the shit out of Josh too.
> $100 bucks to the first one to whip his ass. Must have
> 
> Hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

For you Joey 
Hahahaha 


http://youtu.be/hngPAdTl-As


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

nice


----------

